# Macho won't stop humping his bed! Help!



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Try taking it away until its time to sleep on it?

My dog never really tried humping anything so I haven't much advice.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Well, his name is Macho. Sorry just couldn't help that.


----------



## LittleLouie (Feb 21, 2011)

Maybe this is his way of telling his bed that he owns it? Or maybe he just loves how comfy it is??? You could try a spray bottle. I use one of those Rubbermaid bottles that are kind of for industrial use. We have a guy that likes to bark at the door and anything on the other side of it. This bottle is great and, and it effectively sprays for about 4 feet. Perhaps some water on the tush will send the message to stop humping his bed!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Interrupt it every time. Repeat 557 times. Consistency is key. (And old habits die hard, especially those that tap into fixed motor patterns.)

Or take away the bed.


----------

